# half moon from look 695 c stem



## lee_xn (Oct 1, 2013)

I lost my half moon from look 695 c stem,where I can get one?

used will be ok

please help me


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

send a mail to LOOK, even LOOK France, I'm sure they will help you out.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Kit Serraggio Attacco Manubrio Look C Stem Carbon | eBay

not 100% sure that's the half moon, though.

i second contacting look usa. they are helpful (have been for me, anyhow)


----------



## lee_xn (Oct 1, 2013)

greybicycle said:


> send a mail to LOOK, even LOOK France, I'm sure they will help you out.


thanks, I already did what you say yestday and no respond until now:mad2:


----------



## lee_xn (Oct 1, 2013)

those parts are not half moon，thanks anyway


OrenPerets said:


> Kit Serraggio Attacco Manubrio Look C Stem Carbon | eBay
> 
> not 100% sure that's the half moon, though.
> 
> i second contacting look usa. they are helpful (have been for me, anyhow)


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Have your local LOOK dealer contact us. We can send them the parts and you can get it from them. 

Thanks.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I contacted look ( website) about 10 days ago and heard nothing... Going though a dealer might be easier and faster.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

justin. said:


> Have your local LOOK dealer contact us. We can send them the parts and you can get it from them.
> 
> Thanks.


What if you don't have a local LOOK dealer?


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Keith A said:


> What if you don't have a local LOOK dealer?


Where are you located? I generally prefer to help a bike shop as opposed to going direct, but sometimes it cannot be helped I guess.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

justin. said:


> Where are you located? I generally prefer to help a bike shop as opposed to going direct, but sometimes it cannot be helped I guess.


Justin -- Thanks for the reply. This was more of a general question, than a specific need...but I figured there were plenty of people that don't live near a Look dealer. According to the search from Look's website, the closet dealer to me is more than 80 miles away...not exactly somewhere I could stop by during lunch or after work.

BTW, I am a happy owner of a 585 Ultra which is working just fine right now.


----------



## lee_xn (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks,However，it's very complicated. I am in China and this frame bought from UK,I get it from hk second hand Seller.Anyhow， I consider this product is with flaw and not qualified for the market demand.


----------

